

Ask HN: Did you get funds for your startup, being out of US? - phlcastro

Hi guys<p>I was wondering if any of you had success raising funds for your startup from US investors being on another country. If yes, can you share your experience?<p>I have a B2B SaaS company in Brazil already up and running with dozens of clients and I would like to expand it to US market. But for that I would definitely need some extra capital.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
phantom_oracle
Why are you not trying to source local capital? For a US investor, you will
likely need a US company.

Other options include approaching big funds like Tiger Global (who will
decline you), family-funds(possibly a decent source with the right wealthy
family) or some type of corporate loan or Angel funds.

There's plenty different ways to do it, but speaking to local investors will
gauge interest in whether you are "investable".

